# Buying and Installing a Suppressor



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I am in the process of buying and installing a suppressor. Seeing as how this is a new right of Michigan residents I thought I would share with you my experience as I go through the process.

Since the AG interpreted the law in favor of suppressors I have read from some people on here that, "Why would you need one" "They are a waste of money" "Only for poachers" etc... I respect your opinions but this thread is not the place for it. This is quite a process and I am just trying to share it with others.

First off I would not even be doing this if not for my best friend Shane. After retiring from the Navy he began manufacturing suppressors in Cheyenne, Wy. I was skeptical at first but his business really took off for him. He had two additional people buy in and now have hired several employees and purchased additional equipment to keep up with demand.....they sell suppressors across the US. 

I have been fortunate enough to hunt out west with him for 15+ years. More recently I have been fortunate enough to shoot all his "toys" while I am out there. From a suppressed full auto .22 rimfire with a huge magazine to a .30 caliber bolt gun that when loaded with heavy subsonic ammo is just stupid quiet. You really can hear the firing pin hit. Spend a half day shooting prarie dogs with a suppressed .223 and you really will appreciate the lack of muzzle blast and noise.

I chose to start out with a .22 caliber rimfire version. It is a pretty versatile choice as the "can" will be used on my .22 buckmark and A-bolt 22 magnum. It can be used on any .22 rimfire or .17 rimfire. Unscrew it off from one gun and on to the next. It is made from titanium, is 6.2 inches long and weighs only 4.1 ounces.

I gave Shane a copy of my driver's license and my buckmark last October so he could thread it. I chose to go with external threads. You can do internal threads but you will sacrifice barrel length. Both ways have their benefits and depend a lot on the gun and what you want to do with it. For external threads he moved my sight back 1/2" and machined a matching cap to go in place when the can is not in use. That line for the cap is invisible until you start to unscrew it. With the copy of my driver's license he was able to send the gun straight back to me. The bottom picture is what the same can looks like on a Ruger.



























In the middle of December I received the gun back from him. I then bought the suppressor from him....which really means I sent him money and don't have anything in my hand. Because I purchased directly from him he has to transfer the NFA item on an ATF form 3 to a local Class 3 dealer. That form 3 was submitted about 30 days ago and still has yet to be approved. Typical wait for that transfer right now is 45 days.

Once the form 3 is approved he will ship it to the dealer here. I then will have to fill out an ATF form 4, get it signed by the local sherriff, enclose $200.00, pay the local dealer his transfer fee and send the form to ATF. The wait for a form 4 right now runs 5 months.:sad: Once approved you go back to the local dealer and pick up the NFA item. If you buy a can straight from a local dealer they won't charge a transfer fee.

I will let you guys know how it all goes including my trip to the sherriff. I believe there are only two class 3 dealers in the state currently, one on the east side and one on the west. I have heard the guy out here is pretty squared away so I am happy about that. 

Last, there are numerous manufacturers out there for suppressors. I am obviously biased because of my friendship, (plus I got a deal). If you are interested I put his website address below....but again I am sure there are others that work just as well.

http://thunderbeastarms.com


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I think I already know the answer but is it legal for me to manufacture my own suppressor? Still pay the 200 and get approval? Your buddy would likely be mote versed in the issue. There really isn't much to them.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

His license allows the manufacture of NFA items, I do not believe you or I could do that.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Yeah that's what I thought. Sorry I don't want to derail an awesome thread. Thanks for taking the time to sharw


----------

